# Man killed in wood chipper



## BIGWIV (Nov 8, 2004)

Found this on firehouse.com. I hate to see something like this happen!!


----------



## ray benson (Nov 8, 2004)

http://cms.firehouse.com/content/article/article.jsp?sectionId=17&id=36418
Ray


----------



## JJackson (Nov 10, 2004)

That is never good to here but it makes me think of a few basic safety rules for a chipper. His lack of knowlege or disregard for safety around a chipper killed him.


----------



## Curtis James (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm curious what type of chipper it was? How would both legs get pulled in? That is just tragic.


----------

